# My first and hopefully only kids of the year



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

I wasn't planning on having any kids this year. My husband has been working out of state for the last year and I work full time as an oncology nurse. Taking care of everything by myself has been hard. I live on 5 acres total split up between my husbands family (his brother and parents). My brother in law helped irrigate our pasture and turned off the electric fence. Well, he forgot to turn it back on and my boys got out onto my brother in laws side. Instead of putting them back to the boy side he put them in with my girls  5 months later and I had two does kid. Piper had 1 doeling and Swiss had 2 bucklings and 1 doeling. I knew Swiss was pregnant but Piper hid her since she only had 1. The day before she kidded I noticed her udder was developing. I asked if she was pregnant too but she didn't answer so I told her I was going to watch her. I guess she didn't want me keeping an eye on her so she kidded while I was at work. The next day Swiss kidded. 




























The first is Piper with her baby Widget
The second is Swiss' doeling Bambi
Third is her buckling Clauss
And the last is her buckling Apache
I have 3 kids from the Chandler FFA raising their animals on my property. I let them name the kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are so adorable!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute!! Congrats


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awww, what sweeties! I LOVE their colors.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are so cute!!! :-D


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwww, they're adorable!!!


----------

